# Where can I buy Miralax for constipation?



## LisaC1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

I've posted on Tanya's CRF site & think I need to buy Miralax powder as this has been recommended a lot. I've searched it online & can only buy it from Amazon but its from the States so could take up to 3 weeks to arrive.

Everyone says it is over the counter even in the UK but I can't find a chemist online that sells it, can anyone advise?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I've had a quick search and it appears the UK equivalent is called Movicol
Amazon.co.uk: movicol: Health & Beauty


----------



## LisaC1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

havoc said:


> I've had a quick search and it appears the UK equivalent is called Movicol
> Amazon.co.uk: movicol: Health & Beauty


Thank you, I looked into it on Tanya's CFR support site & they don't suggest Movicol because of something extra in it.


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Hi 

I give my cat miralax as he has megacolon, it has worked really well for him.

I get it on ebay & also amazon. It does take about 2-3 weeks though.

Hows things...have you managed to get any yet?


----------

